# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ/ عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن البدر

## محمد طه شعبان

الاسم : د.عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن البدر. 
تاريخ الميلاد : 22/11/1382هـ 
مكان الميلاد : الزلفي. 
الجنسية : سعودي. 
العنوان: المدينة المنورة 
العمل الحالي: عضو هيئة التدريس بالجامعة الإسلامية 
المؤهلات العلمية: الدكتوراه في العقيدة.
المؤلفات والبحوث:
1. فقه الأدعية والأذكار.
2. الحج وتهذيب النفوس.
3. تذكرة المؤتي شرح عقيدة عبد الغني المقدسي.
4. شرح حاشية أبي داود.
5. دراسة لأثر مالك في الاستواء.
أشرطة مسموعة: 
1. شرح القواعد المثلى.
2. شرح الكلم الطيب.
3. شرح قواعد الأسماء الحسنى لابن القيم.
4. شرح الحاشية لأبن أبي داود.
5. شرح عقيدة عبد الغني المقدسي.
الدروس المقامة في المساجد أو الإذاعة أو التلفزيون:
1. شرح الواسطية لابن تيمية في مسجد الجامع.
العلماء الذين تلقى العلم عنهم:
1. الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد.
2. الشيخ عبد الله الغنيمان. 
3. الشيخ علي ناصر فقيهي.
http://shamela.ws/index.php/author/936

----------

